# I noticed a bright light in the sky above my house.



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

didnt think much of it..until..
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/01/15/national/main3713630.shtml
..uh swear i saw little green men dropping off a box at my front door.. they said, "we come in peace"..but that smirk on their face told me otherwise... i looked into the box and what did i see???...
KAAABOOOOOOM!!!!!!

thanks Rob aka: Network13..didnt even see it comming!! i was totally shocked!

u da man..uh err alien?

contents:
5 Vegas Miami
ACID Ltd. Def Sea
ACID Cold Infusion Tea
MAXX 
ITC Split Decision

Iguana
Dona Ines(2)
Tusker(2)


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice, real nice pick up!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting bomb - enjoy!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice job right there


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

good hit


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Glad you like em. I smoked Acids for 3-4 years exclusively. At least 1 or 2 full size sticks a week and 2 boxes of C-notes a month. Oh and the Krush Classic tins :dribble:
The Cold Infusion Tea is by far one of there best, 
all this thinkin about ACID's has got me wanting one, think I'll have a few! 
Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit! That AB Maxx is a pretty good stick.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks good. I really enjoy the acids. I smoke them quite often. Good hit, you'll enjoy them.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

And I thought alien abductions were something to be feared (all those "probe" stories). Cigar friendly aliens are always welcome! Nice hit.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

intergalactic hit
cant do much better
:lol:
great sticks


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

interesting


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

The only bombs people pray to get hit by!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Watch out for the Iguana ,the green lizard will get ya...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice hit for sure


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

ACID ohh it burns!!!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

I like when a hit gets a lil creative!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet hit


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice job Rob!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Naturally, the Alien would send a Green Cigar

:lol:


----------

